# Edmond,Ok Cigar tasting Nov 13,2014



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

I believe it is Rocky Patel but could be wrong,I do know that they are sampling 5 new cigars. 4pm to 7pm,south of Memorial rd on Eastern,east side of eastern.Boulavard for those coming south from Edmond.


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

should have mentioned it is at Tobacco Exchange.


----------

